# Typo on the intro page



## gdstuart (Apr 24, 2022)

On the Intro page for TUG/Marriott Info (https://tug2.net/marriott-vacation-club/marriott-vacation-club-timeshare-points-information.html), can someone fix the typo that greets readers in the first sentence:

*"The first place any owner should go for help and advice on Marriott Vacation Club Timeshares is the .  "*

It's a bit of a glaring oversight to leave that blank.  It gives the impression that TUG isn't concerned with getting the details correct, which could not be further from the truth!  Thanks.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 25, 2022)

_*Moderator Note*: Thanks for picking this up, @gdstuart! Thread moved to the About TUG BBS forum for Admin review.

Brian and Doug, FYI scroll down to this section at the OP's link:

>>_*WHERE CAN I FIND INFORMATION ABOUT MARRIOTT TIMESHARES?*

*TIMESHARE USERS GROUP MARRIOTT VACATION CLUB ONLINE FORUM*
The first place any owner should go for help and advice on Marriott Vacation Club Timeshares is the . This forum is one of the most active on the internet and has thousands of Marriott owners giving and getting help and advice 24 hours a day! With hundreds of thousands of existing posts in this forum alone, no Marriott Question goes unanswered!_<<_


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 25, 2022)

ill get it sorted, ty


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 30, 2022)

this page has been updated, thank you!


----------

